# leader 796r owners, tell me your experience



## ifouiripilay (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm very interested in the leader 796r. I have the reviews however they where mostly first impression reviews w/ rides and ownership for only a few months. I just wanted to know how do you like the bike now since you've had more saddle time. Any problems w/ them? The only issue I've heard is the something about the seatpost. Tell me how does this carbon bike compare to others you've owned. There's not much info out there on these bikes and I'm big on word of mouth. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I built mine up last fall and have been riding a little the last couple of months.
I was expecting a cushy carbon ride but the bike is actually very stiff. My last frame was a KHS Flite 2000 and at a little over 2.5 lbs maybe it was too light for someone my weight and consequently was flexy. 
It's very stable on fast descents. The paint is prone to scratching but most of the bikes I see reviewed have the same complaints.

I wish they went with a braze-on FD mount....not a big fan of the clamp-ons. It's too bad you can't use shimano cable adjusters...your stuck with cheap plastic barrel adjusters from the Leader factory.

I've not had any problems in the seatpost area...I use a Thomson. Maybe the problems concern carbon seatposts.


----------



## ifouiripilay (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks... i pm'd you a while ago about the 967 but you only had a limited time on it because of your back. thanks for the info. i'm still debating if i should purchase one and swap my parts which aren't all that great or just get a new build. i've been looking at the sram force. 


covenant said:


> I built mine up last fall and have been riding a little the last couple of months.
> I was expecting a cushy carbon ride but the bike is actually very stiff. My last frame was a KHS Flite 2000 and at a little over 2.5 lbs maybe it was too light for someone my weight and consequently was flexy.
> It's very stable on fast descents. The paint is prone to scratching but most of the bikes I see reviewed have the same complaints.
> 
> ...


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

covenant said:


> I built mine up last fall and have been riding a little the last couple of months.
> I was expecting a cushy carbon ride but the bike is actually very stiff. My last frame was a KHS Flite 2000 and at a little over 2.5 lbs maybe it was too light for someone my weight and consequently was flexy.
> It's very stable on fast descents. The paint is prone to scratching but most of the bikes I see reviewed have the same complaints.
> 
> ...


What size FD clamp?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's a 34.9mm..I'll have to double check.


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

covenant said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a 34.9mm..I'll have to double check.


Thanks, I verified it over the weekend. 34.9


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Excellent!

sorry I didnt see the thread sooner....


----------

